# What's Wanstead Like?



## Moving to UK from US (Aug 26, 2009)

I plan to arrive in London next month...I have heard that Wanstead is a lovely place to live in and it's 30 mins from Central London and 30 mins from my future place of employment (Hackney), is it safe and convenient to transportation.... I will consider residing there if this is all true.


----------



## bloomfieldtj (Jan 19, 2009)

Moving to UK from US said:


> I plan to arrive in London next month...I have heard that Wanstead is a lovely place to live in and it's 30 mins from Central London and 30 mins from my future place of employment (Hackney), is it safe and convenient to transportation.... I will consider residing there if this is all true.


Yes, Wanstead is very nice - I'd say it's one of the nicer London suburbs. Nice high street & shops, restaurants etc. It's on the Central Line of the tube, although Hackney is on the overground. You'd have to change trains at Stratford. You could probably get from Wanstead to Hackney by bus, but I'm not familiar with the bus routes round there. 

House prices in Wanstead are a bit on the expensive side, not sure about rentals, probably the same. Look up Rightmove.co.uk for an indication of sales/rentals in that area. State schools in that area are, I think, pretty good, although not sure if you'd quality for that, but there are some pretty good private schools also in the surrounding areas. If looking on Rightmove, there is a link giving information on the area a house is in, nearest (state)schools, trains etc. If looking for private, google "independent schools" in the Wanstead area.

Hope you enjoy your time in the UK.

Julie


----------



## Moving to UK from US (Aug 26, 2009)

*I appreciate your response.*

It sounds promising. I will certainly explore this area upon my arrival to the UK in Nov. Thank you.


bloomfieldtj said:


> Yes, Wanstead is very nice - I'd say it's one of the nicer London suburbs. Nice high street & shops, restaurants etc. It's on the Central Line of the tube, although Hackney is on the overground. You'd have to change trains at Stratford. You could probably get from Wanstead to Hackney by bus, but I'm not familiar with the bus routes round there.
> 
> House prices in Wanstead are a bit on the expensive side, not sure about rentals, probably the same. Look up Rightmove.co.uk for an indication of sales/rentals in that area. State schools in that area are, I think, pretty good, although not sure if you'd quality for that, but there are some pretty good private schools also in the surrounding areas. If looking on Rightmove, there is a link giving information on the area a house is in, nearest (state)schools, trains etc. If looking for private, google "independent schools" in the Wanstead area.
> 
> ...


----------

